# AZOO Pressure Regulator w/Solenoid



## Star-flog (Jun 8, 2005)

This Taiwan made AZOO Pressure Regulator with Solenoid looks solid and it appears to be a quality product (as photo). I believe AZOO is a reputable company in Taiwan.

Anyone tried this product before and any user comments would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

I am currently using this regulator on my 240. I prefer regulator like this over ones like Milwaukee mainly because these are "fire-and-forget;" once you get it on the tank, you don't have to fiddle with anything but the needle valve. It's been running for almost 15 months now, no problems.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Is this the type that automatically reduces the pressure to about 1 bar or so? That's always sounded appealing to me. It seems like it would be easier to adjust. Although, from the picture it looks like a bubble counter is not included.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The Azoo regulator is listed in the reviews section and currently has one review. Praxx42, if you would be so kind, please add a review, this will help all by creating more data points for the same product. 

Thanks


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Will do. Lemme take a look...


----------



## Star-flog (Jun 8, 2005)

Praxx42 said:


> Will do. Lemme take a look...


 Thanks Praxx42 for the product review. It looks like this is a good product and its under-rated as AZOO is not very well known brand. Currently hardly see any of this product in Singapore.
Would be in Taiwan on business trip next month, may be the price should be even lower.


----------



## Macbrush (Mar 29, 2004)

AZOO is a company which sells products similar to AquaBabe, as well as genetically altered fish. Personally, I would avoid their products completely until they show a bit of responsibility as a reputable international firm.

However, I must admit that most of their products are fine products.


----------



## jart (Mar 13, 2005)

I am curious if anyone might know if the Azoo unit would be compatible with the Milwaukee Sm-122? I can't see why it wouldn't be but would like find this out before ordereing. TIA.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Azoo is a very famous brand in Hong Kong.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I own an AZOO regulator...
"Stops and goes to the review section, to give a good review on it!"


----------



## Dommy (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, they are very reputable in Taiwan. They make quality products. They are selling at www.glowcorals.com for 69 US


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I had two Azoo regulators and they worked extremely well because I used Milwaukee pH controllers with them.

If I wasn't planning on using a pH controller; I would get a higher quality needle/metering valve and a bubble counter either attached to the needle/metering valve (JBJ) or to a separate unit bubble counter (somewhat like the AM bubble counter).

The needle valve on the Azoo regulators that I had were temperature sensitive and that caused variability in the CO2 control. Hence, they need to be replaced if used on smaller aquariums. That is why I used pH controllers.

The regulator body and solenoid is very tough and very good!

A few changes makes this product into a very good CO2 regulator, IMO.


----------

